# tips for females travelers -serious thread- no males joking please



## justdoitviv (Jul 21, 2015)

I had a few late brain waves,  I should have known 15 years ago........... perhaps by sharing ideas a person could have an easier life, sooner. 
My brain waves are...........please post yours......

1.  Use anti bacterial facial wipes to wash face, ears, and neck....saves on water, and stops spots.
2.  Use make up remover wipes to wash face, saves on water.
3.  Use baby wipes every time you go to toilet to keep hygienic and dispose in nappy bag. Easier to empty toilet, and you always clean.
4.  Use cleaning wipes for everything possible.........saves on space......ie window cleaner, disinfectant wipes for surfaces, floor wipes etc
5   Give up on undies.......less laundry and more hygienic.. unless you wearing a mini dress/skirt then its required.
6.  Down size gas bottles so you remain independent.
7.  If you cant fit solar panels and have an energy problem........try portable solar panels for I phone/tablet/etc
8.  If charging time for phone/tablet etc takes much longer than using 240v at home, its because you are using the wrong wires. You need at least 5v, 10w things which fit into the cig lighter, with good quality cables nowadays, as everything has advanced. 
9.  To stop athlete foot, use the anti bacterial wipes daily, twice a day in hot weather.
10 Use quick drying nail varnish........or even consider gel toe nails which last 1 month to 6 weeks.  
11. Use colour gel on eyebrows.......saves dying
12.  Use coloured powder on hair in between hair dying.  Much advanced since the old days, only £5
13  Dont use dry shampoo if you have........long, thick, or wavy hair........needs to be brushed for even  results
14.  Consider a ¾ wig, if you have gone 6 weeks without dying hair...and looking bad. Then when using the hair colour power, you need only do the front bit of your hair. 
15. Not managed to solve the hairy legs, lips, chin problem well enough to comment. Still practicing after 20 years.!!!!
16. This gadget saved me a lot of space with shoes, odds and ends.  I also cut them to size to fit above the cupboards in a single row
20 Pair Over Door Hanging Shoe Storage Organiser Rack Shelf Pocket Stand Holder | eBay
17. This item is a god send for space storage, make up, jewlery, contact lenses  and organisation.  I disposed of three awkward boxes for this item. 20 Pair Over Door Hanging Shoe Storage Organiser Rack Shelf Pocket Stand Holder | eBay
18.  cleaned out one cupboard of towels, kitchen towel, face clothes etc, for this item 4 Section Pocket Over Door Hanging Wardrobe Clothes Shoes Organiser Storage Tidy | eBay
19. Anti bacterial spray or gel for hands after toilet. Saves you 10 cups of water.
20. Paper plates and cutlery saves on washing up. I only have a 60 l tank. Washing up uses as much as a shower.
21. When showering wet yourself, then switch off water, soap yourself down, then rinse. Do same when washing hair. Only wash hair when you showering.
22.  If you have a partner........ok,  you have to cook and save water. After cooking ie...boiled potates, i put the pot with the water under the van, and reuse the next day..... the pot and water. 
23.  If you have a partner, insist on the usage of a condom.  No shower needed, baby wipes is ok. 
24. In desperate need of water, use mouth wash. 
25. When physically intimate, place a  thin towel, or long sheets of paper towel  tucked LOOSELY over the bedding.  Or put up with the complaints of him having to use a condom.
26. Consider a tablet instead of a lap top. Much research is needed for battery use. Still experimenting.
27.  Use the blow heater in the cab area, or habitation area to dry hair. No hairdryer needed. 
28. Cut finger nails as short as possible. Long, dirty nails, with chipped paint work, looks unkept. For some reason, i think i might be the only female who has to clean under the nails 2 to 4 times a day, so keep them as short as possible. 
29.  If deciding on very short nails, stick on false nails removable after the night, is better than the 4 week nails, which is off putting if trapping much and germs. 
30. If you get to the stage of greasy, long hair/ or undyed...........learn to do a French braid. Its not hard. Looks quite acceptable.  Buns are also fashionable right now.


----------



## onslow675 (Jul 21, 2015)

Also make sure your lighting is adequate.We were away last weekend and "Her Indoors" picked up a tube of Deep Heat instead of face moisturiser. Not clever and in the close confines of an Iveco Daily Van conversion bloody manic!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 21, 2015)

edit:
sorry, didn't see the part about no males joking in the title, I will remove my post


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2015)

im trying hard,VERY HARD not to type a response i may just self combust.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 21, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> im trying hard,VERY HARD not to type a response i may just self combust.



Watching and waiting trev:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2015)

under such pressure now im starting to glow anything could happen.:scared:


----------



## n brown (Jul 21, 2015)

spit it out man ! what would you say if you were allowed to say anything  ?


----------



## Beemer (Jul 21, 2015)

You say "down size gas bottles, so you remain independent"
Are you saying this because smaller gas bottles are easier to carry, so don't need assistance to change them?


----------



## n brown (Jul 21, 2015)

''only dirty people wash ''

better go and have a wash ,dirty boy !


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 21, 2015)

just swim every day saves washing


----------



## justdoitviv (Jul 21, 2015)

Beemer said:


> You say "down size gas bottles, so you remain independent"
> Are you saying this because smaller gas bottles are easier to carry, so don't need assistance to change them?



That is correct. I down sized to 3.9kg bottles.

 I also changed back to the old fashioned fitting. With the new fitting (ie....it hasn't got the large jutting out fingers) I had to use a hammer and a spanner (I think it is called). Could NOT tighten it up enough to stop gas leakage. So had my old fitting put back on, where I can manage quite easily to tighten by hand alone. Then squirt with a bit of gas detector leakage spray. 

For some reason, 1 in 5 bottles, to not accept the old fitting I have. So I had the new fittings fitted, which fits every bottle. Due to the hammer and spanner problem, Then had to revert back to the old fitting. All I need do now, is check it screws into the bottle ok, before I leave the shop.


----------



## marydot (Jul 21, 2015)

Hair washing - put shampoo onto dry hair, use wet hands to massage into hair, then rinse as normal.  Done this for years no problem. (old Girl Guide camp tip!)
Marydot.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 21, 2015)

do wash hair fequently so been doing mine that way for years and was never a girl guide


----------



## carol (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm a girl and I'm nonplussed, whatever that means....get a wig? Use condoms? That's the two that come to mind immediately but thanks for all the thinking about it Viv :bow:


----------



## hextal (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok - please don't shout at me if these sound sexist, they're based on our lass and not necessarily intended as the norm:-

1. A knowledge of basic maintenance.  Before we did our first big trip I made sure she could jumps start the van and change a wheel and knew the basic fault finding methods (nothing particularly clever)
2. Purchased a biiiiig breaker-bar so that she (being petite) was able to undo/tighten the wheel nuts with relative ease. (alternatively, short skirts and make-up expedites the flagging down of passing bikers to do the job instead).
3. All instruction booklets/manuals for every device in the van are in the van.
4. These things are awesome for cleaning oily hands, dirt, etc - think baby wipes but even better (and smell nicer) - Everbuild Multi-Use Wonder Wipes 100 Wipes.
5. assorted hats
6. Dry shampoo - no idea what it is but apparently it's very good.


----------



## justdoitviv (Jul 21, 2015)

carol said:


> I'm a girl and I'm nonplussed, whatever that means....get a wig? Use condoms? That's the two that come to mind immediately but thanks for all the thinking about it Viv :bow:



Being of the age I have to dye my hair, ...black hair with 2 inch grey roots, doesn't give me confidence, on the one or 3 days of the year I dress up to go out. I don't have the water to waste to wash the dye out, (ADD to the problem I am now having reactions to hair dye),  and I made a mess of my shower room where I cant remove the black dye from the walls.  Using a hair dresser in Brighton is £60 then with my length of hair (although I did have 2 feet cut off) they want £80. Its quite expensive when you consider, I can do my own hair for £6. A wig sorted out my problem short term, as it was cheaper than £80, and can be reused.

In my area, a full leg wax, eye brow tint and wax, lip and chin, underarms and front and back of privates waxed is £30. In brighton to do JUST a full leg with bikini wax was £75. 

When you add all the hair problems together, is very expensive being on the road compared to being at home.

The condom bit come in ........depending on your partner I suppose........ If one had intimate relations once or twice a week, then maybe there will be enough water for a shower in the summer heat, if you have a large tank. But if your partner was of the mind set, that he is on holiday, and 2 to three times a day is requested.....in the summer heat..........that would be all my water GONE in one or two days of cleaning myself.   Mind you I was tempted to think ...F*** this, I wont shower, maybe he will leave me alone if I smell ............ But couldn't bear my own smell after a while. 

I would like to add that maybe part of the sweating  problem is that I have a van conversion. When I was hanging out with astrix his van was always cool and chilled, and he has a different motorhome. My van was always like an oven.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 21, 2015)

Tezza33 and Trevscoda I too am struggling to keep it serious first thing I thought was need a bigger van for all the wet wipes


----------



## izwozral (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm busting a gut too but staying out of it, it's gonna get dirty otherwise.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## n brown (Jul 21, 2015)

blimey ! it seems i have lived a totally different life if bum waxing is the norm !


----------



## justdoitviv (Jul 21, 2015)

hextal said:


> Ok - please don't shout at me if these sound sexist, they're based on our lass and not necessarily intended as the norm:-
> 
> 1. A knowledge of basic maintenance.  Before we did our first big trip I made sure she could jumps start the van and change a wheel and knew the basic fault finding methods (nothing particularly clever)
> 2. Purchased a biiiiig breaker-bar so that she (being petite) was able to undo/tighten the wheel nuts with relative ease. (alternatively, short skirts and make-up expedites the flagging down of passing bikers to do the job instead).
> ...



excellent contribution to what a female needs to know. ......except there are so MANY fault finding methods to know. How do you prioritise what one needs to know. For example this last horrendous trip, of clutch and gears.......my fan didn't turn of. I thought well its normal cause its hot. At least it is on and working. Last year winter, you can read threads where I could not get it to work. Talking on the phone one hour later, I mentioned that the fan still on......he said..........mmmm on a bit long I think, .........one and half hours later it was still on. He said to pull the fuse out before the battery died. The battery mostly died, but I couldn't start the car. When I put the fuse back in, the fans started again. A mobile mechanic gave something a thump on the radiator. Problem sorted. So how do you make a manual of basic mechanics.....????????  That problem by the way resulted on my being towed home, after a previous 4 call outs to the break down people.

Do you think it necessary one knows how to change a tire. Break down service usually does this for me. 

Hats.....yes......my daughter always insists I have several cause she fussy about the sun on the face.  But I love the sunshine, and a brown skin, even on the face, so don't bother.....She don't understand.........I KNOW the sunshine ages you......but im already in the old bracket,........so why should I worry. But you are correct it should be added to the list of essentials ..........

Dry shampoo is good for short or thin hair and straight. Not for long, thick or curly hair. Cause you need to comb it out. I don't think I have combed my hair in 30 years. I probably might manage now I had 2 feet cut off. but definitely not the last 8 years. I finger comb my hair, which is not suitable for dry shampoo.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 21, 2015)

izwozral said:


> I'm busting a gut too but staying out of it, it's gonna get dirty otherwise.:hammer::hammer:



You go for it there are tons if wipesof various description in this thread to clean it up later failing that there is a wig too you can disguise yourself as you leave.


----------



## justdoitviv (Jul 22, 2015)

n brown said:


> blimey ! it seems i have lived a totally different life if bum waxing is the norm !



isn't it????????? I don't know anyone who doesn't. As a matter of fact having 3 females in the family dabbling in the beauty trade, its the first question people ask us to do for them.,  And other parts. Its costs £60 just out of my area, to £80 to £120 up London. So if you can get someone to do it for you.....you are a happy person.

  But then I do have a medical condition which makes me ultra hairy compared to other  women. When I was in my 20s I was on spirolaxtone  (sorry I cant spell it) Its a common water tablet for kidney and heart patients. If you overdose on it, it leads to hair loss. When my husband and I divorced I stopped taking it and used different methods. Sadly both my daughters have the same condition. A hairy issue is the norm in this house hold. We don't mind helping other females out with this problem. Especially my daughter who has now advanced to other methods of hair removal.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jul 22, 2015)

*wow*

Wet wipes this, wet wipe that


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 22, 2015)

just be carefull dont get the bum wipes mixed up with the facial wipes lol


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 22, 2015)

This all sounds very fishy, or should that be bushy, but then again it could be both       :lol-049:   :lol-049:   :lol-049:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2015)

justdoitviv said:


> isn't it????????? I don't know anyone who doesn't. As a matter of fact having 3 females in the family dabbling in the beauty trade, its the first question people ask us to do for them.,  And other parts. Its costs £60 just out of my area, to £80 to £120 up London. So if you can get someone to do it for you.....you are a happy person.
> 
> But then I do have a medical condition which makes me ultra hairy compared to other  women. When I was in my 20s I was on spirolaxtone  (sorry I cant spell it) Its a common water tablet for kidney and heart patients. If you overdose on it, it leads to hair loss. When my husband and I divorced I stopped taking it and used different methods. Sadly both my daughters have the same condition. A hairy issue is the norm in this house hold. We don't mind helping other females out with this problem. Especially my daughter who has now advanced to other methods of hair removal.



My wife estimates she has has spent £20,000 on electrolysis & laser treatment over the past 45 years. She no longer has either treatment but does use a hair lightening bleach on her arms. Her excess hair has never bothered me but that isn't the point, it is how she feels. A late girl friend [as in friend] had even more excess hair than my wife but it didn't bother her at all, she seemed somehow to wear it with pride. She wore short sleeves & short skirts & her hair was very dark & noticeable. [R.I.P. Berni]
You have women who are unhappy because of too much hair & you have blokes who are unhappy with too little hair when baldness strikes. It's a funny old world.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 22, 2015)

Ooh err - I don't think this can possibly be aimed at me. 
My tips would be...........

Bin all the wet wipes (except the toilet-type) to make room in the cupboard for a multi-purpose cleaner & a good old fashioned cloth.
Bin the hair-dye, eyebrow-dye, nail varnish, false nails, hair dryer, make up & wig. Go grey, buy a hat & keep your hair & nails short & neat.
Get & store water whenever you can so that you can wash properly.
When getting intimate...... go for it with all abandon & hang the consequences. 
However, we do use antibacterial gel for hands after a pee to save water & don't leave the shower running when applying shower gel/shampoo.


----------



## hextal (Jul 22, 2015)

justdoitviv said:


> excellent contribution to what a female needs to know. ......except there are so MANY fault finding methods to know. How do you prioritise what one needs to know. For example this last horrendous trip, of clutch and gears.......my fan didn't turn of. I thought well its normal cause its hot. At least it is on and working. Last year winter, you can read threads where I could not get it to work. Talking on the phone one hour later, I mentioned that the fan still on......he said..........mmmm on a bit long I think, .........one and half hours later it was still on. He said to pull the fuse out before the battery died. The battery mostly died, but I couldn't start the car. When I put the fuse back in, the fans started again. A mobile mechanic gave something a thump on the radiator. Problem sorted. So how do you make a manual of basic mechanics.....????????  That problem by the way resulted on my being towed home, after a previous 4 call outs to the break down people.
> 
> Do you think it necessary one knows how to change a tire. Break down service usually does this for me.
> 
> ...



In terms of the fault finding i was really only thinking of the, being able to limp the van to a garage type approach. Once you get into electrical/electronics it can be something of a dark art.  That being said (and I'm not a mechanic) but I always found it useful to take things right back to basics in fault finding. So look at the thing that isn't doing what it should be and mentally isolate it from the entire rest of the vehcle, then take an educated guess at the components or imagine what you'd need if you were asked to build one from scratch.

So the fan, for example (and this won't necessarily cover it fully) but id guess that basically you'll have: 
the battery to power it, 
a fuse to protect it
A thermistor type sensor to detect the temperature.
A switch and relay (possibly with a delay circuit) to switch it on/off.
The fan itself
The wiring loom.

Then try to work through them, in this case, as the fan was being powered, probably focussing on the sensor/switch/relay (which may not have addressed your issue, but would have just been a quick side of the road verification). 

The main problem is finding some elements, especially with more and more ECU/black box type elements/sensors.  That said, I've also bought an obd II reader and shown her how to use it, just as a potential extra tool in identifying the problem.

Were totally AAd up, so no need to swap a wheel or know these things, but we like to go to areas that aren't overly populated so work on the assumption that recovery will take longer to get to such places.  So if its a case of potentially waiting a few hours for a breakdown van to come to swap a wheel, or 5-10 mins to do it yourself, the latter would normally be better. But, horses for courses, I figure better to have the tools/knowledge and then you have the option.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 22, 2015)

n brown said:


> blimey ! it seems i have lived a totally different life if bum waxing is the norm !



It could give you something new to do at fix it meets.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 22, 2015)

.... Hirsute - my friend Michael would be impressed, he might even consider taking up wild camping if knew.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 22, 2015)

izwozral said:


> You have women who are unhappy because of too much hair & you have blokes who are unhappy with too little hair when baldness strikes..


When I noticed a small bald patch last year I panicked and let it all grow 
View attachment 32449


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2015)

Is that a dead cat around your neck Tez?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 22, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Is that a dead cat around your neck Tez?


I had just brushed Lucky our Border Collie, she is no longer with us so you are not far from the truth, I still laugh when I see that picture, I had two black eyes from falling over (again, I have another one now) so I quickly drew sunglasses on


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2015)

Was that from just one brushing?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 22, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Was that from just one brushing?


Yes, it was in May so losing the Winter fluff, not like me and you to go off topic is it


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Jul 22, 2015)

n brown said:


> blimey ! it seems i have lived a totally different life if bum waxing is the norm !


Apparently so is bleaching it! Goodness knows why, who'd want to be looking?


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2015)

Not off topic at all, we are still talking about hair removal albeit from a dog rather than a pussy:tongue:

Just off to wipe my knob https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9XEzHbSSm4

See, totally on topic!


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank the Stars I am a Male hee hee.:danger:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2015)

I have never understand the fanaticism for a hairless female body  ....   just another marketing con if you ask me.....


----------



## n brown (Jul 22, 2015)

i think hairless females is all about not leaving forensic clues while topping some helpless male


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I have never understand the fanaticism for a hairless female body  ....   just another marketing con if you ask me.....



Absolutely, same as being a size 10 or any other garbage the ad men want you to be.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 22, 2015)

As no males joking is allowed on this thread may I presume that you lot are all girls?


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2015)

Sharon  -  its just us usual rebels leading the funniness.....


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> As no males joking is allowed on this thread may I presume that you lot are all girls?



Only on a Friday night!


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Only on a Friday night!



Where is the transgender show taking place  izzy  ?  I'll put it in my diary now :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Jul 22, 2015)

1. An extra tip regarding the amount of water used for washing up. Instead of squirting washing up liquid into a bowl full of water, just put a small amount of water into your bowl, an inch or two, and squirt a small amount of washing up liquid onto a sponge. As long as you only put the sponge into the water very briefly then you ill be able to wash up with very little water and just a spot of liquid.

2. Forget cleaning products, a small bottle of white vinegar, very cheap to buy, and a small packet of bicarbonate of soda will clean everything. You can also make a mix of part vinegar (10%) part water (90%) and put into a spray bottle. The bicarb is only really needed for stubborn stains.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2015)

in my van I use a largish plastic mixing bowl for my washing up bowl...   it has a small base, angled sloping sides and holds less than half the water  of a traditional bowl  -  I also use the sponge way of washing up too...

another slobby way to not use too many resources is to eat food out of the receptacle you cooked it in


----------



## outtolunch (Jul 22, 2015)

Eating out of the pan how un ladylike &#55357;&#56842;
 put everything in a wrap it's like having edible plates


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> Eating out of the pan how un ladylike &#55357;&#56842;
> put everything in a wrap it's like having edible plates



moi  a  lady ???        a wrap is something silky I place round my cool shoulders on a balmy sunny evening.....


----------



## outtolunch (Jul 22, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> moi  a  lady ???        a wrap is something silky I place round my cool shoulders on a balmy sunny evening.....




We don't do balmy sunny evenings up north it's a poncho blanket or if you are from the posh parts of Yorkshire a smangle silky doesn't get a look in.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jul 22, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> another slobby way to not use too many resources is to eat food out of the receptacle you cooked it in



No way! Himself can eat far faster than me! Mind you, I do try to COOK it all in my nice deep frying pan, which saves on pans, and there is nothing like a wipe down of a plate with a bit of damp kitchen towel to save too much washing up.  Wasn't it Quentin Crisp who used to advocate the re-using of un-washed plates, as it added extra flavour to the next meal, but he did say you should never go past what he called the fish barrier!  :tongue:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 22, 2015)

kernowprickles said:


> but he did say you should never go past what he called the fish barrier!  :tongue:


Good advice:banana:


edit:
You have no idea how many times I changed this post


----------



## n brown (Jul 22, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Good advice:banana:
> 
> 
> edit:
> You have no idea how many times I changed this post



admirable restraint old chap, you deserve a plaice in the tongue biter's hall of fame


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 22, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I have never understand the fanaticism for a hairless female body  ....   just another marketing con if you ask me.....


You do take it too far though


----------



## izwozral (Jul 22, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> moi  a  lady ???        a wrap is something silky I place round my cool shoulders on a balmy sunny evening.....



What you want is a warm pair of arms & a pair of soft lips nibbling your..............................

Oh, stop it you silly old fool, give it good whack with a table spoon, that'll sort it out.


----------



## listerdiesel (Jul 22, 2015)

Water usage is not something we've ever felt the need to restrict, from day one the whole 'raison d'etre' of building the trailer and now the Mercedes conversion was and is to provide as a bare minimum a decent toilet and shower. We've slummed it too many times to not want them, even if we are miles from anywhere.

However frequent or infrequent your lovemaking may be, getting too regimented over 'where and when' tends to spoil the intimacy of it, all you need is your chosen lubricant and a box of tissues, shower afterwards or in the morning. Youngsters probably don't need the lubricant. In our case no condoms either, I had a Vasectomy back in the early 80's when both of our sons were well grown.

Yes, blokes tend to relax and have more time for intimacy when on holiday, is that surprising? 

Most of the other stuff is OK, but is it such an issue to wash up 'normally' ?  We use a fair bit of water, we have three 40L Aquarolls, but don't find it a big issue to wash up in a sink once or twice a day. We don't waste water either.

I did appreciate the input from the OP, it makes a nice change to get the feminine viewpoint on such things.

Peter


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 22, 2015)

oldish hippy said:


> just swim every day saves washing


In  Loch Lomond, in April.?????
might work in the Med.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 22, 2015)

all these tips will save you from the GREY WATER fanatics wrath. You won't have much to dump in the drain.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2015)

Sounds like a title for a sci-fi film....   "The Wrath of the Grey Haters" .........


----------



## runnach (Jul 22, 2015)

Thi shairy woman thing can be confusing....especially to chaps like moi....I once courted a young lady and when things got intimate, i had the biggest shock ever , hairs in her private regions were green !!!

Not mould ! ,,,however a most confusing experience , i didn't know whether to make love or mow it for her !!

Channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 23, 2015)

channa said:


> Thi shairy woman thing can be confusing....especially to chaps like moi....I once courted a young lady and when things got intimate, i had the biggest shock ever , hairs in her private regions were green !!!
> 
> Not mould ! ,,,however a most confusing experience , i didn't know whether to make love or mow it for her !!
> 
> Channa


I would have turfed her out


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 23, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Sounds like a title for a sci-fi film....   "The Wrath of the Grey Haters" .........


You've read the book on here.
Now take part in the action and drop GREY WATER somewhere and see the film, someone will be watching you on the 'DASHCAM,'
Available nationwide and coming to a cinema near you,:lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm off to the local community cinema tonight...  it seats 8 ...   (its in a café)  ..  so I will ask them to get it on order straight away...  I'm sure the proprietors would  not wish to waste an opportunity like that ...... :angel:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 23, 2015)

channa said:


> Thi shairy woman thing can be confusing....especially to chaps like moi....I once courted a young lady and when things got intimate, i had the biggest shock ever , hairs in her private regions were green !!!
> 
> Not mould ! ,,,however a most confusing experience , i didn't know whether to make love or mow it for her !!
> 
> Channa




I assume you were on the shag-pile at the time ?


----------



## izwozral (Jul 23, 2015)

channa said:


> Thi shairy woman thing can be confusing....especially to chaps like moi....I once courted a young lady and when things got intimate, i had the biggest shock ever , hairs in her private regions were green !!!
> 
> Not mould ! ,,,however a most confusing experience , i didn't know whether to make love or mow it for her !!
> 
> Channa



I would have told her to 'sod' off.

P.S. Was it striped.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 23, 2015)

I didn't like to ask if he was on the first hole, so I didn't

perhaps I should have mentioned golf


----------



## izwozral (Jul 23, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I didn't like to ask if he was on the first hole, so I didn't
> 
> perhaps I should have mentioned golf



I nearly took that c litorally.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jul 23, 2015)

channa said:


> Thi shairy woman thing can be confusing....especially to chaps like moi....I once courted a young lady and when things got intimate, i had the biggest shock ever , hairs in her private regions were green !!!
> 
> Not mould ! ,,,however a most confusing experience , i didn't know whether to make love or mow it for her !!
> 
> Channa


I would have 'Ploughed' it as it had obviously been seeded before.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Jul 23, 2015)

Men apparently are after the hairless look 'down below' The last turkey in the shop look is the fashion, however read this review before using hair removal cream.
Amazon.co.uk: Wyvern's review of Veet for Men Hair Removal Cream - 200 ml
Dave


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jul 23, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> in my van I use a largish plastic mixing bowl for my washing up bowl...   it has a small base, angled sloping sides and holds less than half the water  of a traditional bowl  -  I also use the sponge way of washing up too...
> 
> another slobby way to not use too many resources is to eat food out of the receptacle you cooked it in



Absolutely, this actually dictates my choice of meals - if wilding and conserving water then dinner must only require more than one pan to cook it eg omelette, stir fry, all in stew etc. I like doing omelettes best as I invested in a good quality non stick smallish frying pan which makes the perfect single person sized omelette and best of all, it doesn't need washing afterwards, just a wipe with kitchen roll. 

I also used to use a large salad bowl for washing up for same reason, but changed to a small washing up bowl (surprisingly considerable extra water needed) because the dirty pans, mug, occasional plate etc wouldn't fit in it when driving, so that the dirty crockery is neatly hidden out of sight underneath the draining board, which sits on top of the sink when not in use. 

A small pump action garden spray (mine is 1.5L, cost about £2 in B&M Bargains or somewhere similar) is brilliant for rinsing excess food or soap off crockery when washing up, and also useful for all kinds of other things eg cleaning muddy boots, dirty dogs, windscreen etc. I haven't tried it yet but I'm thinking it would be good for washing hair with warm water. 

Without going into too much detail, Ladies - panty liners. 

I have a plastic rectangular food storage container which is big enough to comfortably fit my feet into, as I tend to wear walking sandals all summer, and hate going to bed with dirty feet, this is one of my luxuries if I have sufficient water and gas. Otherwise, yes.... wet wipes... 

Half a dozen black waterbottles on the dashboard and 3 flasks means that so long as I don't forget, on sunny days, by lunchtime I have several litres of sometimes very hot water to save in flasks for washing or washing up at night. 

I have 2 x 5l water containers marked "Dogs" as people seem to be more amenable to giving you water if it's for dogs, than if it's for you. 

Nails kept short, nailbrush and mini bottle of liquid soap carried in handbag and I make a beeline for public toilets whenever spotted as I hate dirty fingernails. 

Most motorway service stations now have showers in the toilets. 

I have a small notebook and couple of pens in cab in which I have noted important info - eg insurance details, height, length and width of van, breakdown cover details, exact model/mark number of my van, chassis number, GP contact details, Vet contact details, friends telephone numbers, prescription details etc, and I have taken photos of this information which I keep on my phone. 

In the same notebook, I have also kept a written record of all repair work done on van, so that I can check back and see how long it is since brake pads etc were changed, and can easily see what has been spent on it. Also contact details of garages, especially ones where I can stay overnight in the van. 

I use the GPS Share android app to email myself the exact location of places where I stay and then mark them on a google map so that I have my own map of my overnight locations, and can add a note eg no mobile reception etc. Save as accessible offline so can always get access to it (sometimes I remember a place I've stayed before but can't remember how to get to it, or exactly where it is). 

I also carry a tape measure in my handbag (thank you Ikea, I'm well stocked), for those moments when you spot something that might fit in a specific place i the van but best to measure it and check first before buying. 

It's a blooming good job women can multi-task, there's just so many eventualities, possibilities, choices or circumstances we have to be prepared for.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 23, 2015)

dr dave said:


> Men apparently are after the hairless look 'down below' The last turkey in the shop look is the fashion, however read this review before using hair removal cream.
> Amazon.co.uk: Wyvern's review of Veet for Men Hair Removal Cream - 200 ml
> Dave



Do not read that unless you are near the loo or wearing conti pants,
BUT make sure it is the correct review there are a couple on there only one funny one.


----------



## Martlet (Jul 23, 2015)

Kryten said:


> 1. An extra tip regarding the amount of water used for washing up. Instead of squirting washing up liquid into a bowl full of water, just put a small amount of water into your bowl, an inch or two, and squirt a small amount of washing up liquid onto a sponge. As long as you only put the sponge into the water very briefly then you ill be able to wash up with very little water and just a spot of liquid.
> 
> 2. Forget cleaning products, a small bottle of white vinegar, very cheap to buy, and a small packet of bicarbonate of soda will clean everything. You can also make a mix of part vinegar (10%) part water (90%) and put into a spray bottle. The bicarb is only really needed for stubborn stains.



The Bicarbonate of Soda is also useful for neutralising any spilt acid from a boiling battery.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 23, 2015)

I tried the putting shampoo on dry hair today in my shower at home...  and wasn't at all sure what the advantages are... I do have fairly long hair tho.....


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> This all sounds very fishy, or should that be bushy, but then again it could be both       :lol-049:   :lol-049:   :lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Ooh err - I don't think this can possibly be aimed at me.
> My tips would be...........
> 
> Bin all the wet wipes (except the toilet-type) to make room in the cupboard for a multi-purpose cleaner & a good old fashioned cloth.
> ...



what are you doing with your hands down the toilet when having a pee:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Sharon  -  its just us usual rebels leading the funniness.....



Rebels, thought the thread would get round to paddy.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> Eating out of the pan how un ladylike ��
> put everything in a wrap it's like having edible plates



does this work with soup:tongue:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2015)

channa said:


> Thi shairy woman thing can be confusing....especially to chaps like moi....I once courted a young lady and when things got intimate, i had the biggest shock ever , hairs in her private regions were green !!!
> 
> Not mould ! ,,,however a most confusing experience , i didn't know whether to make love or mow it for her !!
> 
> Channa



watch out for nettles.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I assume you were on the shag-pile at the time ?



total shock i thought i was bad,:scared::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I assume you were on the shag-pile at the time ?



cant afford the shag-pile just getting felt.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 23, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Do not read that unless you are near the loo or wearing conti pants,
> BUT make sure it is the correct review there are a couple on there only one funny one.



Update on the reviews.
On amazon , veet for men advert, click on the second ad  the one with the box and read All the reviews not just the first ones.
I think the idea of diluting it  with paint stripper and deep heat was funniest.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jul 24, 2015)

Another useful water saving tip when washing up... add a good splash of vinegar or coke (apparently its only 1PH less than battery acid) to very dirty pots and pans and then  leave overnight, in the morning add a cup of water and then heat up, this water is then used to clean them and the mess comes off really easily. 

Btw, baby wipes are on offer at Tesco, pack of 62 for 62p or 3 packs for £2.  Actually, I will check that as 3 x 62p=£1.86. Unless I got the details wrong. Maybe I'll get some extra clubcard points for informing Tesco that their special offer is not so special after all...

Anyway, I noticed they were on offer and for some reason, I was reminded of this thread....


----------



## ellieloy (Aug 3, 2015)

*Easy clean fry pan*

I have just discovered the delights of a 'ceramic" frying pan.....currently £4.99 at home bargains. They need next to no cleaning and I found it could be wiped clean with kitchen roll...even after the morning fry up!


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 5, 2015)

A neighbour just popped over with an email she had received and she thought of me as a single traveller.  You should decide for yourself if it is an "urban myth" or has substance.

Rogues trying to force you to stop and then get into your van are now putting a baby seat next to the road on the ground, with a fake baby in it, to lure women out of their vans ....

The police advice is not to stop but call 999.    

Another tactic is to throw eggs at your windscreen...  if you turn the wipers on the screen will become milky and you will have to stop because of lack of vision...   so don't wipe the egg off till later. 

Make od this what you will.


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

Alternatively get refillable bottles.  I have never lifted a gas bottle yet!


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

[*]Bin all the wet wipes (except the toilet-type) to make room in the cupboard for a multi-purpose cleaner & a good old fashioned cloth.
[*]Bin the hair-dye, eyebrow-dye, nail varnish, false nails, hair dryer, make up & wig. Go grey, buy a hat & keep your hair & nails short & neat.
[*]Get & store water whenever you can so that you can wash properly.

I think I am with you in this.  I often travel alone, nobody will ever see me again and I don't really care if they think I am less than a perfect image of a woman.  Just get a bit of a tan, adopt a manageable shortish hairstyle, nails short to keep clean and you have freed up so much cupboard space for the things that matter such as water, knitting, and my ukulele!


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I have never understand the fanaticism for a hairless female body  ....   just another marketing con if you ask me.....



Totally agree.  I am what I am so why pretend.


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> in my van I use a largish plastic mixing bowl for my washing up bowl...   it has a small base, angled sloping sides and holds less than half the water  of a traditional bowl  -  I also use the sponge way of washing up too...
> 
> another slobby way to not use too many resources is to eat food out of the receptacle you cooked it in



And if you wipe the plates etc with a bit of kitchen towel, or even loo roll (clean of course) you can then 'wash' them with a tiny bit of water on sponge or kitchen towel.


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> In  Loch Lomond, in April.?????
> might work in the Med.



I have just paddled in Loch Lomond in July.  I intended washing a bit more than my feet  but thought hypothermia would take over.  However my trip round Scotland, though extremely beautiful, did not result in much sweating so less need to wash.


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> You've read the book on here.
> Now take part in the action and drop GREY WATER somewhere and see the film, someone will be watching you on the 'DASHCAM,'
> Available nationwide and coming to a cinema near you,:lol-053:



...Just when you think you have found a suitable drain, you open the tap, nobody watching, put the kettle on while it drains, then find the 'Grey-haters' watching you as the BLOCKED drain overflows.  I hung my head in shame of course.


----------



## ian1950 (Aug 5, 2015)

Totally agree with Miton throw everything out and keep the ukulele.you can't play a uke without smiling :dance::fun:


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

ian1950 said:


> Totally agree with Miton throw everything out and keep the ukulele.you can't play a uke without smiling :dance::fun:



It has also been useful for discouraging people from parking too close on French aires!  A bit of loud strumming practice as they are trying to park six inches from your van, and they soon find another spot.


----------



## Babblingbrook (Aug 6, 2015)

*Welcome to the world of wipes!*

On the subject of nails I've had acrylic ones for over 10 years and they have survived almost anything.  Only problem is trying to keep them maintained when in France and Spain but getting better. 
Best way to have good wash is to put on your smartest sarong and dark glasses and mosi into hotel as if own the place. I always carry a small bottle of shampoo in my bag and nearly all pools have a shower.  Don't try it at fully all inclusive though. I have been asked if I was a resident a couple of times and have just replied that having meal with Mr Brown and he's been delayed! Hasn't involved me lugging any water or wiping down the porta potti. 
Have you stripped off in a laundrette yet. My mac is shorter than I thought :lol-053:

How could anyone possibly laugh at such advice!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 6, 2015)

On the subject of hair washing, if it's nice weather, I just shampoo it then throw a kettle of warm water over my head whilst standing outside, if we are travelling the motorways I use service station showers whenever possible and failing all else we have been known to pull up at a large commercial campsite and whilst hubby goes to chat at reception about availability, prices and the like, I casually wander round checking the facilities (with a small shampoo bottle and microfibres towel in my pocket). Well you have to check how good and clean the facilities are - sshhhhh


----------

